
France to Block Facebook's Libra Cryptocurrency in Europe - LinuxBender
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/sep/12/france-block-development-facebook-libra-cryptocurrency
======
anusrape
They are right. Why would any country give up control of their currency to a
single company that isn't even sitting on your soil?

------
nkkollaw
Given their track record, Facebook shouldn't be allowed to continue being a
social network, let alone print money.

